# Post scriptum zur Hochzeit bei Königs: Sexy Schwestern!



## betzdorf (14 Mai 2011)

Mir ist ja wurscht, was für bekloppte «Hüte» frau bei Königs trägt und wer dort mit wem fremdgeht etc., aber zumindest sind die Middleton-Schwestern doch recht ansehnlich. Aber da das nicht nur auf diese Promi-Schwestern zutrifft, hat web.de dazu passend jüngst diese Galerie veröffentlicht. Daher lade ich Euch jetzt (nach Aussortieren derjenigen Schwestern-Pärchen, die mit den Middletons keinesfalls mehr konkurrieren können) ein, daraus das schönste Promi-Schwestern-Pärchen zu wählen!


----------



## collins (15 Mai 2011)

Bitte nicht Mirjam Weichselbraun vergessen - die
hat sogar eine Zwillingsschwester


----------

